# Newbie to the site but not so much the condition



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Well I was glad to find a website like this.  So I suppose I'll tell whoever bother's to read this a bit about me:

I've apparantly had DP and DR since I was a little kid as a way of coping with the physical, sexual, and verbal abuse. But too bad now it's not so much a coping mechanism, more like something that's taken control of me.

I havn't been particularily the happiest person. I do have to bear burden the 2 serious suicide attempts, the thousands of self inflicted wounds, and the hundreds of stitches for those self inflicted wounds. Unfortunately hospitalization in a psychiatric ward didnt help any of the 7 or 8 or 9 times I was admitted. Goodness I don't even remember how many times.

I've tried medication after medication and doctor after doctor trying to treat all the wrong things. Only recently has my psychiatrist realised I have a dissociative disorder (the genius realised it after I had an episode during a session with him and blacked out). But he suspects I have dissociative identity disorder (DID). Aparantly it's a multiple personality thing. But he's sticking with DP and DR until he's sure of it.

Well, enough of the crappy stuff. I love music, almost all genres. I really enjoy sketching and personally I like to think im good :wink: . I would like to describe the old me, the fun me, the smart me, the cool me, the popular me, the center of attention me, the loud me, the happier me, cause it seems like the real me. But it's been 4 years since I lost that me. I'm still waiting for her to come back...

See you all around. And thanks for reading (to who ever actually read my gruelingly long crap excuse for an intro haha)

Noora, AKA Max Power


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

First off i love the name. "Max power the man who's name youd like to touch but you musint touch max power." Or some shit like that i dunno but it was a really funny episode.

With the problems youve had it's no wonder you have dp/dr and other mental issues. Anyway i dont really know what to say except that i hope this site can be of some help to you.

Good luck to you and if you ever need to talk you can PM me if you want.


----------



## Danish Dreamer (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi there!

It really sounds like you are suffering.
(sorry for my bad english- danish girl)
Can you remember when it started? can i ask how old you are?

Im pretty new in here two.. been dealing with dp and dr in 6 years. 
Doctors in Denmark dont really know anything about dp/dr, had to figure it out on my own.

Well.. just wanted to make you feel welcome, I think thats importent, hope I succeded.

Danish Dreamer


----------



## Max_Power (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey comfortably numb, thanks for the welcome. And yes that is my favorite episode, the Max Power one heehee. I'm a bit of a simpsons fanatic 



Danish Dreamer said:


> Can you remember when it started? can i ask how old you are?


I dont remember much of anything from my past except for the few flashbacks of some unpleasant things i mentioned before. But the first episode of dp/dr i can remember was 4 years ago. Though i'm told i've been doing it all my life and my parents have described me having severe forms of these episodes at very young ages. Mostly at the age of 4. 
And to answer your second question, i'm 15 years old. Soon to be 16 in January. I wouldn't be surprised if my age comes as a bit of a surprise... I'm told I look and act at least 19 years old ALL the time. It's a bit annoying :roll: I still can't believe i made it this far.

And thank you, i do feel welcome here


----------



## Andrew (Oct 27, 2006)

Welcome Max_Power! I'm a bit new here too so I won't give any advice, but I really hope you find some healing here. Even though it's really only been a day that I've belonged here I have felt so much better after reading all the stories and suggestions.


----------

